# Eco complete + Fluval shrimp substrate = Shrimp tank?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all. I am starting up my 20gal long shrimp breeding tank, and I have a bag of eco complete plant substrate laying around (black) and i picked up a 4 pound bag of fluval shrimp substrate. 

I was thinking of mixing the two for my tank substrate, I will only have java moss for the time being in the tank, as I have like 5wpg right now, and its too much for my crypts.

I am going to keep some painted red cherrys and CRS. 

Does this substrate mix seem okay?


Thanks


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have used FSS and eco-complete. I ended up gave eco-complete to someone and dumped FSS in the garden. I didn't mix them though. 

For cherry shrimps, eco-complete works just fine, for CRS, I think you should consider other choices. Most people say eco-complete is inert but the two brand new bags I bought buffers my tap (PH7.6-7.8) to 8.0-8.2. 

Some (not many I know) people have good luck with FSS, most don't. So it's not it won't work, it is probably much much harder.


----------

